# Snake Identification from Shed Skin



## Miker84 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi All,

I found a snake skin today in a garden bed near my house. I've done a bit of reading and checked out AROD - AROD > snake scale count search | AROD.com.au - however i'd love to get some more opinions as to what kind of snake you think this skin might belong to.

I live in Brisbane QLD nearby Suburban bushland.

*Please see linked photos* 

- Head
- Mid-body scale
- Anal Scale (looks to be divided)
- Full Length (approx 1.2m)

From my scale counting here are the results that AROD came back with - 17 mid-body scale count:
AROD > Search results | AROD.com.au

Kind Regards,
Mike


----------



## Bushman (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Mike. Welcome to APS! 

It's good that you've done some research first.
Have you still got the skin at hand?


----------



## Miker84 (Jan 3, 2013)

Bushman said:


> Hi Mike. Welcome to APS!
> 
> It's good that you've done some research first.
> Have you still got the skin at hand?


Thanks Bushman - yep I've still got the skin


----------



## Bushman (Jan 3, 2013)

Great, can you please answer some questions? 

1) Are the subcaudals single or divided and if both how many anterior subcaudals are single?
2) Can you see any faint orange spots on the belly scales?


----------



## Miker84 (Jan 3, 2013)

1) Subcaudals are both single and divided - with 6 being single.

2) No i cannot see any faint orange spots on the belly scales.


----------



## Bushman (Jan 3, 2013)

OK thanks, can you also check to see if there's a loreal scale and if any of the mid-body scales are keeled or ridged.
If no to both of these questions then it's not a colubrid.

It's definitely not a python as the ventral scales are very broad (in pythons they are narrow).

My first impression is it that it looks like an Eastern Brown Snake (_Psuedonaja textilis_) slough.
Answering the questions above helps confirm it.


----------



## Miker84 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for the ongoing help Bushman!
Unfortunately the head has some damage, however, from what I can tell, the skin doesn't seem to have a loreal scale. As far as keeled/ridged mid-body scales, they don't seem to be obviously ridges at any point in the skin.


----------



## Bushman (Jan 3, 2013)

My pleasure mate. Thanks for answering all the questions, as it really helps get a positive ID, especially when working with skins. I think we can safely say that it's an Eastern Brown Snake (_Pseudonaja textilis_) slough.


----------



## eipper (Jan 3, 2013)

That frontal alone is a fairly good character I would agree its an Eastern Brown. They make great free rodent control and if left alone don't pose a problem

cheers
scott


----------



## Bushman (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for confirming that Scott.


----------

